# My herd of 18 Guineas...



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope you are ready to see the herd of 18....

Aurelio, Golden Satin Boar, 1.5yrs old (son to Nina, brother to L.J, half brother to Loba)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Aurelio27.jpg

Cucumber, Tri-Colour Sow, 3.5yrs old 
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/cucumber27.jpg

Delightful, Satin Cream Crested Sow, 3yrs old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Delightful103.jpg

Doris, Bi-Colour Skinny Pig Sow, 2yrs old (mother to Susie)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/doris02.jpg

Elvis, Black American Crested Boar, 1yr old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Elvis13.jpg

Fred, Golden Agouti Bi-Colour Ridgeback Sow, 6yrs old (mother to Solar)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Fred29.jpg

Kanika, Bi-Colour Skinny Pig Sow, 8mths old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Kanika51.jpg

Laban, Chocolate Himalayan (satin carrier) Boar, 7mths old (son to Lily-Pad, brother to Lowri and half brother to Loba)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Laban11.jpg

Lily-Pad, Chocolate Himalayan (satin carrier) Sow, 4yrs old (mother to Loba, Lowri and Laban)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Lily-Pad52.jpg

L.J, Satin Golden Boar, 1.5yrs old (son to Nina, brother to Aurelio, and half brother to Loba)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/LJ29.jpg

Loba, Satin Bi-Colour Sow, 2.5yrs old (daughter to Lily-Pad, half sister to Aurelio and L.J)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Loba35.jpg

Lowri, Chocolate Himalayan (satin carrier) Sow, 7mths old (son to Lily-Pad, brother to Lowri and half brother to Loba)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Lowri13.jpg

Molly, Tortoiseshell and White Sow, 6yrs old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Molly22.jpg

Nina, Self Golden (satin carrier) Sow, 3.5yrs old (mother to Aurelio and LJ)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/nina44.jpg

Radley, Black Tan Boar, 2yrs old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Radley33.jpg

Solar, Bi-Colour Sow, 3.5yrs old (daughter to Fred)
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Solar30.jpg

Susie, Lakeland (skinny carrier) Sow, 1yrs old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/susie02.jpg

Tara, Self Golden (satin carrier) Sow, 4yrs old
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b211/2005emma2005/Tara59.jpg

For thoughs who have never heard of a Skinny Pig here is some information on them...
SkinnyGuineaPig - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site

Emma x

Sorry if this is in the wrong section


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

They are all lovely.........


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

i am appalled by the current fashion trend of breeding both hairless guinea pigs and rats.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

xxjackyxx said:


> i am appalled by the current fashion trend of breeding both hairless guinea pigs and rats.


If you read my website, Hairless Guinea Pigs have been around since the 1970's, it has been of recent, last 3yrs that they have been available to purchase here in the UK. You will be supprised at how undifferent both Kanika and Doris is too the hairy Guineas, the only thing different which is the most obs' is that they are naked. 
The most obs' thing is that they are kept indoors, not in a traditional rabbit hutch, which I never keep mine in anyhow. All of my Guineas live inside, to me they are like large hamsters and if they deserve to be inside why shouldn't piggies?

Emma x


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful,,,,,some of them are gorgeous colours and lovely shiney fur,, you can see they are well looked after,,,, do you show them,,,,,,


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

each to their own but i dont see why hairless are such an attraction.

I spent my afternoon rescuing 10 hairless rats with bad skin and scratches, entropia and now am off to the vets with at least 2 of them tomorrow.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

xxjackyxx said:


> each to their own but i dont see why hairless are such an attraction.
> 
> I spent my afternoon rescuing 10 hairless rats with bad skin and scratches, entropia and now am off to the vets with at least 2 of them tomorrow.


Good luck with that. I am sure a lot more people/vets are educated about Hairless Rats than their are Guinea Pigs. If I took one of my girls to the local vet they would have a heart attack, lol.

There is a couple of people about wanting Skinnys because they are alergic to normal Guineas. Well as I have told them Skinny Pigs still have a slight covering of hair, some more than others see my two girls, Kanika is practically naked and Doris has a really fuzzy face. So I can not see the attraction because of Allergies because they still have hair and moult.

Skinnys are becoming a new fad and its worrying, people are paying upto £150 each! Its worrying in my eyes because that person emailing you could be wanting a Skinny for breeding purposes get on the band wagon and make some 'easy money' or they could be someone who actually loves them and wants to a good owner. Its difficult where to lay the line. I am not interested in breeding Kanika and Doris has gone too long without a litter so no babies added to the population from me.

Emma x


----------



## Jamcon (Jan 30, 2008)

beautiful piggies... tbh not so keen on the skinnies, I prefer my pigs with hair, but they are sweet nonetheless I'll have to post my boys and girls on here soon... I have a fair few Yours look gorgeous!!!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

There's no need to not find attraction in the "skinny pig" breed because afterall, its still a guinea-pig! You're small-minded to think otherwise. Although I do find it quite difficult to comprehend why guinea-pigs and also rats, were mutated this way and are STILL around today. Before I get a letchure why they were and what their purpose was, I already know why, I just don't understand how people could be so cruel to think, "if we mutate them to have no fur, kids with alergies can have pets!". What they didn't think was, "they could end up being dressed up in silly jumpers making them over-heat, have terrible skin problems needing treatment on every so often unnecessarily if left the way they were and that they should have been left the way they were, no matter what!"

Just my opinion. They just shouldn't be hairless. Evolution didn't make them to have fur for nothing!

But back to the subject... you have very cute piggies! I adore Elvis


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

People with allergies can not own a Skinny, they still have a small hair covering and that will probably cause any allergy suffers to react, my friend does, she is allergic to most hair apart from Chinchillas, which I find really strange, they have such soft velvety coats.

No scientists were ever involved in the Skinny creation apart from putting pairs/groups together, it is a natural genetic mutation! 
There have recently a skinny appeared in a litter, I don't think it survived but the parents had no skinnys in their pedigree. It could be a million to one chance but breeding any pair of pigs could produce a Skinny, the genes just mutated and create nearly hairless little critters. 
It is possible the Baldwin(totally hairless variety) could have been genetically playied with but I haven't done much research into them TBH.

Check out my website: SkinnyGuineaPig - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site I am still working on it but it has some good reading.

Emma x


----------

